# Murvi Mondo S Plus



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Number one son has just bought a Mondo. Has anyone got info. about it. Standard spec etc. The leisure battery set up looks very non Murvi.
Awaiting info from Murvi but if anybody can help son would be greatfull.

It is his first M/H but should soon be on here himself.HE'D BETTER!


----------

